# one year only schwinn parts...lets list them



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2014)

-pencil tip kick stand
-1946 head tube deluxe headset
-cantilever clipless brackets on a 1946 tank
-1939 dx frame
-1938 double duty fork
-AS raised lettered seat clamp
-phantom rivetless saddle early 1949?
-1955 blue ladies phantom
........are there more?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> -pencil tip kick stand
> -1946 head tube deluxe headset
> -cantilever clipless brackets on a 1946 tank
> -1939 dx frame
> ...




46 headset?? Pics???

40 lighted fender
41 lighted fender
41 guard
46 fender light with deep back hole on cover
41 super deluxe tank
46 shortie fender


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 8, 2014)

1936 - straight back cycelock


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

The '55 girls Phantom is a one year model but the parts are certainly common to other years. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2014)

*yessssss*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 46 headset?? Pics???
> 
> 40 lighted fender
> 41 lighted fender
> ...




the head set was taken off a 46 mens frame...the top bearing race is big and takes bearing that is on the lower cup....its heavy duty looking....ive saved it for ever....ill get a picture of it soon


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2014)

*this is true*



Freqman1 said:


> The '55 girls Phantom is a one year model but the parts are certainly common to other years. V/r Shawn



youre are right....i got excited listing things and i forgot to mention a shorty 1946 rear fender


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 9, 2014)

*1978 Schwinn Klunker 5*

Not really a part, but a bike name. 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5 made for a few months. Then renamed Schwinn Spitfire 5.


----------



## morton (Jan 9, 2014)

*White reflector pedals?*

How about starburst head badge?  Not sure about either of these


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2014)

*razor edge 46 fenders*

after they started fold over on edges


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2014)

*non knurled s2 hoops*

these did not last either ay?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2014)

*How about ...*

Stainless S-2 Hoops ... not sure if those are a 1 year .. I know they are rare though ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> after they started fold over on edges




40 I think had razor and folded and prior to that razor...But yes 46 had only razor edges postwar
Early 46 had thicker curved stay fender attachment
41 only had new style seat post clamp attached and hmm.. Phantom seat with reflector... gold n silver brake cables 41 only right?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 9, 2014)

*1946 frames had long seat post tubes .....*

not the seat post but the frame seat tube....longer than usual post war frames and thin drop outs too in 46


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 9, 2014)

*1961 Fleet tank*

I think the 61 Fleet had a one year only tank...no horn and Schwinn decals on upper portion of tank...


----------



## eryauch (Jan 10, 2014)

*46 shorty fender*

It would be great if someone would sell me a rear shorty for a 46. Sorry, couldn't resist asking here. Cool list of one off goodies!


----------



## rhenning (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a 1973 Continental in orange which in the long history of Continentals is the only year they were painted that color.  Roger


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2014)

*this paint job....top bar has unique dart...*

looks similar to post war panther dart/paint scheme


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the tank I have listed for sale could be added. It is for a 1960 deluxe tornado.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2014)

What year were the non-knurled S2's used? I've got a set.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 19, 2014)

schninn bottom bracket 1941
W stamped 1946 pivot bolt (chrrome)
Half loop front fender support with a long strip base welded to fender
straight edge spider web sprocket 1935 issue(verrsus offset teeth)


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2014)

Also, I've got a '56 or '57 straightbar frame that doesn't have a built in kickstand.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*one year only schwinn parts*



Talewinds said:


> Also, I've got a '56 or '57 straightbar frame that doesn't have a built in kickstand.




like this 56 straightbar spitfire ballooner.bolt on kickstand.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2014)

Serial is R43746, indicates 1957. I wonder how long they went kickstand-less?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*bolt on kickstand*



Talewinds said:


> Serial is R43746, indicates 1957. I wonder how long they went kickstand-less?




pretty sure 57 was the last year.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 19, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> schninn bottom bracket 1941
> W stamped 1946 pivot bolt (chrrome)
> Half loop front fender support with a long strip base welded to fender
> straight edge spider web sprocket 1935 issue(verrsus offset teeth)




Huh? Chrome pivot bolt????.. And welded fender support??


----------



## REC (Jan 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> pretty sure 57 was the last year.




I think that is right also.

I have a mid August produced frame hanging on the wall of wait that is going to get built into a bike in the not too distant future.. I hope! I bought the frame bare, and even the seller's ad had no chain guard, hence the question on the model name.




Frames lt to rt are: '46 B-6, '46 Straightbar, '57 M/W Tornado / Hornet (?), '72 Continental, '77 Camelback Varsity
REC


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2014)

*Wow I had one as a kid*



rhenning said:


> I have a 1973 Continental in orange which in the long history of Continentals is the only year they were painted that color.  Roger




got stolen in 3 months got insurance money and bought a stereo


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*Wow!*



REC said:


> I think that is right also.
> 
> I have a mid August produced frame hanging on the wall of wait that is going to get built into a bike in the not too distant future.. I hope! I bought the frame bare, and even the seller's ad had no chain guard, hence the question on the model name.
> 
> ...




That is one clean storage area for your bikes/parts.very orginized.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 19, 2014)

1. 1959 Phantom seat, tan with rivets.
2. meteor 
3. I got a 1960 Deluxe Tornado, with no horn button?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*All rare for sure*



mruiz said:


> 1. 1959 Phantom seat, tan with rivets.
> 2. meteor
> 3. I got a 1960 Deluxe Tornado, with no horn button?




Always wanted the 1953 only meteor.


----------



## skindel (Jan 19, 2014)

*1948 s-2*



Talewinds said:


> What year were the non-knurled S2's used? I've got a set.




1948 was the first year and they were non knurled but stamped schwinn tubular s-2 if i am not mistaken then after that chrome rims were knurled on the out side and painted rims knurled on inside but not sure when this stopped


----------



## REC (Jan 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That is one clean storage area for your bikes/parts.very orginized.




That is an old picture! The place is presently a LOT more crowded / cluttered. BUT thank you for the compliment!
The point there was the kick-stand-less frame. 

Just defined the others for anyone who cares.

REC


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have some
Of these if anybody wants some 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 19, 2014)

Double Diamond frame - '35 only?


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 20, 2014)

How about a road master badged and script on the down tube on a prewar  Dx with tank and truss rod locking fork 40- 41 ??? 







Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## skindel (Jan 20, 2014)

*41 dx*

41 DX only year with springer stop bump for dx equipt


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 20, 2014)

skindel said:


> 41 DX only year with springer stop bump for dx equipt




'39 DX had the springer bump stops on the frames (on the tank equipped version), '39 was also a one year only frame with the built-in drop stand tabs.


----------



## skindel (Jan 20, 2014)

*39 dx straight bar*

good call on the springer bump stop in 39 i did some digging and relised it had a straight bar from head tude to crank case and 41 was curved so in a way were both right--and still learn-n


----------



## skindel (Jan 20, 2014)

*DX*

But now i got to have a 39 too-- how many schwinns had drop tabs -most don't


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2014)

white corvette.only available in 59.top tube and chainguard decals are also one year only and exclusive to the white 59 vette.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm enjoying this thread, but afraid that some of the claims are old bike guys tales. Can any of you prove these one year only claims by showing the feature absent in the catalogs of the year before and the year after? Or by some other credible way?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I'm enjoying this thread, but afraid that some of the claims are old bike guys tales. Can any of you prove these one year only claims by showing the feature absent in the catalogs of the year before and the year after? Or by some other credible way?
> Thanks,
> Chris




Which do you speak?


----------



## mruiz (Jan 21, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I'm enjoying this thread, but afraid that some of the claims are old bike guys tales. Can any of you prove these one year only claims by showing the feature absent in the catalogs of the year before and the year after? Or by some other credible way?
> Thanks,
> Chris




 Chris
 Every one here is speaking by the word of experiance. Schwinn has no guide to provide, I know if some light wieght stuff that has not been metion yet in the Paramount arena., but I am hesitate to say.


----------



## skindel (Jan 21, 2014)

*49 phantom*

ok does this count in 49 you could only get a black phantom and it was unmarked on chain guard so is that a one year only?  it was one year with no color choice


----------



## skindel (Jan 21, 2014)

skindel said:


> ok does this count in 49 you could only get a black phantom and it was unmarked on chain guard so is that a one year only?  it was one year with no color choice[/QU  ok trying to figure out this adding qoute stuff but i think i just wrecked my bike how do you delete a mess up


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I believe this post was originally about parts and not bike models. That said I think the '49 Phantom may have had a unique seat for '49. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this post was originally about parts and not bike models. That said I think the '49 Phantom may have had a unique seat for '49. V/r Shawn




It certainly did.... The reflector version..


----------



## skindel (Jan 21, 2014)

*the DX frame*

ok back to the dx frames in question- i double checked my books and the 39 DX was a one year frame with straight down tube from headset to crankset i'll post some pics but the quality is not good as they most likely came from copies of copies so the bump stop is not showing up in any but the frame can be made out and the fact that the bolt on rear drop stand appears to have the tabs on stand not frame.so 39 had straight bar with old style wing decal and rear drop bolt on tab stand and the 40 had old wing and side stand and the 41 had new wing and side stand and i know bump stop for springer equip bikes and schwinn had that patent I believe so do frames count as parts or not also the 39 and 40 did not have comet paint on frame and had older wing


----------



## antque (Jan 21, 2014)

*1961  Streamliner, One Year Only Bicycle*



skindel said:


> ok back to the dx frames in question- i double checked my books and the 39 DX was a one year frame with straight down tube from headset to crankset i'll post some pics but the quality is not good as they most likely came from copies of copies so the bump stop is not showing up in any but the frame can be made out and the fact that the bolt on rear drop stand appears to have the tabs on stand not frame.so 39 had straight bar with old style wing decal and rear drop bolt on tab stand and the 40 had old wing and side stand and the 41 had new wing and side stand and i know bump stop for springer equip bikes and schwinn had that patent I believe so do frames count as parts or not also the 39 and 40 did not have comet paint on frame and had older wing




This is my 1961 Streamliner, this model was made only one year,


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 21, 2014)

59 phantom chainguard decal.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 24, 2014)

*Wow*



antque said:


> This is my 1961 Streamliner, this model was made only one year,




That is one absolutely beautiful bicycle!


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2014)

wasnt the wz frame with whizzer cutouts 46 only?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 30, 2014)

*others?*

1938 DD fork was not a one year only fork, it was standard equipment on some models. 39 it was listed as an option and has been found on original paint 40 bikes.

1940 hanging cantilever tank with horn assembly and button in the tank.
1940 large brake lever, which would make the non script small lever as one year I think.( I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong) 

Not just a part, but I think the C model Christmas special bike was one year only.(It had cheaper guard,light, and rack to get the price down)


----------



## kingsting (Jan 31, 2014)

1968 Mini Twinn (One year-only bike but we're talking parts here...) had a unique rear fender, chainguard, frame, and front saddle.


----------



## jkent (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is my One Year Only 1953 Schwinn Meteor!
Super clean bike too!














This bike is also on EBay and will be sold in the next five days!!! I hope
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301088482104
BIKE SOLD ON EBAY $1,000


----------



## mruiz (Feb 3, 2014)

Show the chain guard decal? So we can say The decal is a one only aslo Part.
 Nice
 Mitch


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2014)

*all 1946 schwinns...*

The bolt head for the brake clamp is small with a thicker head while thereafter the bolt head was flat and wider....ive handled lots of 1946 schwinns


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2014)

*....................*



mruiz said:


> Show the chain guard decal? So we can say The decal is a one only aslo Part.
> Nice
> Mitch



Upper rear fender mount tended to be thicker or even full tubular in 1946 dx models


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 3, 2014)

*b6 1946 top tube with a peak*

1946 b6 models had a top tube with a slight peak/ raised center that was not there the following year


----------



## younggun'85 (Feb 3, 2014)

Person's high loop 1965 only
1965 stingray bars.


----------



## dynacycle (Feb 4, 2014)

*can we add frames to this*

Not sure but are these Schwinn frames built one year only?
and are they the only motorized Schwinn built bike?


Whizzer frame (1948 or what?).... (correction 48- 51')
Dynacycle frame, Schwinn S-8 (pretty sure one year only... 1950)


----------



## Mungthetard (Apr 2, 2014)

*Starburst badge*

View attachment 145281I have this starburst badge that I bielieve was used for only one year what's something like it worth?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 2, 2014)

there are actually 2 different starburst badges.the early,one year only was early 61 and the letters were outlined in silver.the badge you pictured was used later 61 up to 63.nice starburst badges go up to 50 bucks depending on timing,and as low as 30 bucks.
just for the perfectionists,there are variations and my dating may be slightly flawed.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 2, 2014)

*39 DX single year features*



skindel said:


> ok back to the dx frames in question- i double checked my books and the 39 DX was a one year frame with straight down tube from headset to crankset i'll post some pics but the quality is not good as they most likely came from copies of copies so the bump stop is not showing up in any but the frame can be made out and the fact that the bolt on rear drop stand appears to have the tabs on stand not frame.so 39 had straight bar with old style wing decal and rear drop bolt on tab stand and the 40 had old wing and side stand and the 41 had new wing and side stand and i know bump stop for springer equip bikes and schwinn had that patent I believe so do frames count as parts or not also the 39 and 40 did not have comet paint on frame and had older wing




I'll contest one point from your post.  I agree the catalogue shows the 39 with a tabbed drop stand.  The 39 straight down tube frames were also made with built in drop stand ears which is another single year feature of that frame.  See mine.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 3, 2014)

Ozark Flyer, your bike is beautiful.

My 39 DX has the cushioned bumper on the downtube


----------

